# Erio's



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Do Erio's do this? If so should I let this happen or cut it back?










Chris


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Your Erio is trying to flower. If the stalks breach the surface, the subsequent flower can turn into a seed pod. But this also depends on the species. Some Erik's also produce a plantlet at the stalk end.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

It has flowered not to spectacular but was wondering if I should let it do that or cut it back. Don't like the look of the stocks .

Chris


----------

